# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Ángel Yuste y Mercedes Gallizo, imputados por prevaricación

## Jonasino

> Un juez les acusa como responsables de Instituciones Penitenciarias por 18 años de vertidos ilegales a un río de Granada y su negativa a enmendar el desastre medioambiental
>     ACAIP, el sindicato mayoritario en prisiones, pide el "cese inmediato" de Yuste
> 
> QUICO ALSEDO Madrid
> Actualizado:05/07/2015 02:34 horas
> 
> Unos 18 años de vertidos fecales y sanitarios ilegales, con "profusión de partículas orgánicas en suspensión", desde la prisión de Albolote (Granada) al contiguo arroyo del Juncal han provocado la imputación de Ángel Yuste y Mercedes Gallizo, actual y anterior responsables de Instituciones Penitenciarias respectivamente, por tres delitos: prevaricación omisiva, delito contra la ordenación del territorio y delito contra el medio ambiente.
> 
> Lo ha decidido, en un auto fechado el pasado 16 de junio y al que ha tenido acceso este diario, el magistrado titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 16 de Granada, Miguel Ángel del Arco, que investiga la presunta negativa de Yuste y Gallizo a tomar medidas contra el deterioro sistemático provocado por los vertidos de "agua residual, de color gris verdoso, maloliente y espumosa" -como informó varias veces el Seprona- en todo el entorno.
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------

